# Arrow spine question - AFC V-Max 2300



## yellowgazer (Oct 24, 2006)

X10, ACC, ACE, Nav's, Cartel X-Pert/Triples - all will be good choices for outdoor shooting, with X10 and ACE's being the best and the most expensive. Depending on your current level, neither one will let you down. If you want, start out with buying a set (6 or 12) of ACC or Triples (not too expensive) and experiment. 

Note that the Cartel range of arrows "name" their spine differently, e.g. the Triples 400 series is about 500 in spine. You can find more info on Alternative's website for the Cartel Triples arrows. I have the Cartel spine selection table on my home computer, so if you want more info on those, say when ....


----------



## yellowgazer (Oct 24, 2006)

Sorry for not answering your original question as to whether the carbons are off-spine. I have no idea, but you should be able to tell from trying a centershot/stiff plunger test to see if you can get fletched and unfletched shafts to group by adjusting the limb bolts. If the carbons are way off, you'll know soon enough. Other methods could also indicate this, I'm just throwing this one on the table.


----------



## arrow1347 (Mar 21, 2003)

*vmax 2300*

i'd be interested in buying them, how many do you have? and how long are they? thanks barry


----------



## WormBurner (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok, I removed damaged fletches off a couple arrows to create a couple bare shafts, and did the bare-shaft test...the bare shafts impact 5" up and to the Left, or about the 10 or 11 o'clock position.

Is this tune-able? And how? From the Easton guide, I'm thinking, raise the nock point a little, and maybe screw in some heavier points? 

(1347...I have 15 of the 2300's, and 3 2400's...they have out-serts, and the 2300's are 30,3/4" from end of out-sert to bottom of nock groove...the 2400's are 32,1/4"...I also have 8 Beman/Browning Mirage 6031's nocked & fletched that I probably won't shoot...31,3/4"...you can let me know what you think these are worth)


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Sounds right to me Brian it looks like you wil have your self a good set of indoor arrows if you do that. I would keep in shooting them indoors and get some thing else when you go out doors. You might even keep a few for indoors next year.


----------



## WormBurner (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for all your input...

One thing I forgot to mention was that when I fired bare-shafts, they impacted with the shafts "leaning" back towards the center of the target, or in other words, leaning down and right (since the shots were up and left).

I also forgot to mention the bare-shaft result was @ 20 yds...5 inches up/left, or about 13 cm (I keep forgetting about the US units!)

The horizontal component of the 5 inches was only a couple inches, so I think perhaps it's tune-able? I'm just wondering why they're not hitting the bag straight (the fletched ones seem to land pretty square).

Yellowgazer, what spine designation would I be wanting for Triples at 30 inch draw (76~77 cm) and 38#'s on the fingers?

Thanks


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I have found in the past that an arrow can 'hunt' for the softest path through the boss so I usually only take note of the point of impact. Put the heavier points on and change the nocking point and see what you get then. You may well find that everything straightens up. just one thought before you change the nocking point, was the arrow rest setup for a thinner arrow before? make sure that the center of the arrow is at the same height as the center of the button.


----------



## arrow1347 (Mar 21, 2003)

*2300*

did you receive my pm?


----------

